# Seasonal allergies



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all,

Any experience with seasonal allergies in your pups? Lua's eyes are a bit red, she wakes up with extra eye-goop, and her face seems to be itching her. Pollen count is really high here --- is it possible she's got allergies? How can I make her more comfortable during this pollen-heavy Spring? (Thanks again, btw, Polar Vortex).

Emily


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

My 10 year old chow mix had allergies. I say had because the last 3 or 4 years she hasn't reacted as much. She used to get a steroid shot every Spring when her symptoms would kick in and that would last her the season. I'd probably go a different route now, but she never reacted poorly to the shot. 

You could try rinsing her off after long walks and washing her face before bedtime. We keep the windows closed to reduce pollen in the house. Good luck! It's no fun seeing them like this.


----------

